# bowtech specialist



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

I just ordered one...should have it by the end of the month.
I will be shooting it with a tab...using a cavalier free flyte rest and cavalier plunger.
Will post reports....


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

I shoot one last week draws nice and smooth should make good finger bow.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Please post specs and pictures. dd


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

This bow is on my short list for a new one this month.


----------



## douglasryan (Jan 17, 2010)

I shot one about two weeks ago with a release because it had a spring steel rest on it. At 62 pounds it seems to pull almost the same as my destroyer 350. Not as smooth as a commander.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

I shot one at the ATA Thursday and I'm seriously thinking of replacing my Constitution with one. I thought it drew easier than my Connie and there was absolutely no jump or vibration on release. We'll have to see if the axle to axle becomes an issue on the 3D course. So far I like the way it feels.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Just bought one today .. TACK DRIVER ! I'm shooting with a release


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine gets here Monday! Bought it on here (AT)from a fella that won it at a shoot. Can't wait to set it up. I'm putting my 7 pin Armortech Pro on there for now. I can't decide what rest to buy. A Bow Technician down in Charleston talked me into a Tri Van Vanishing rest for my Assassin and I absolutley love that but I am not sure I want to put one of those on this bow. What do you have on your Specialist?


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Brought my Specialist home today. Starting off slow and low with a saunders fab tab. 60 pounds 28" draw 28" arrow. Easton flatline 340 with vanes and 125 grain fp...total 400 grain arrow shooting 265 fps. Gonna crank her up to 65 pounds and shoot 100 grain tips next week. Not noisy but would lke it a bit quieter....Smooth and awesome flight with aae cavalier rest....


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been shooting mine at 50 lbs,nap quick tune rest,with 2413's and it's the best shooting finger bow iv e tried so far,I put up a 294 with 18 x's in my basement at 19 yards- sweet bow


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

I am thinking about putting my order in for one this weekend.


----------

